

Learning to code connected to others, XBOX style - hoodoof

I wear a headset when playing xbox games, talking to friends.<p>When I am programming, or more accurately, learning to program, with Python, I often wish I could be wearing a headset and when I get stuck on a problem, show my code to other people and discuss it.<p>Is there anything out there that allows programmers to voice chat while coding and collaboratively resolve problems?<p>I'm guessing it would be a useful tool for teams.<p>Maybe some enterprising startup without an idea could make it their idea?
======
NeutronBoy
Skype? IRC + Ventrillo? Google Chat? Regular telephones + chat of some sort?
There are literally hundreds of different options available, it's simply a
matter of integrating them into your workflow and mindset.

~~~
hoodoof
Do you think there might be business opportunity in tying all these
technologies together into an integrated solution that allows developers to
code collaboratively?

------
tantalor
Google+ Hangouts supports screen sharing. Add a collaboration tool and you're
done.

